# Deputy Inspector General Richard Hale



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Inspector General Richard Hale*

Texas Juvenile Justice Department - Office of Inspector General, Texas

End of Watch Wednesday, May 9, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to PrintPrintShare to MoreAddthis63
*Richard Hale*
Deputy Inspector General Richard Hale was killed in a vehicle crash on FM 51, north of Decatur, Texas.

He was returning to Gainesville, Texas, following a meeting with state prosecutors in Decatur. His department vehicle collided with an oncoming tractor-trailer.

Deputy Inspector General Hale had served in law enforcement for 16 years. He had served with the Decatur Police Department before joining the Texas Juvenile Justice Department - Office of Inspector General. He is survived by his wife and eight children.

*Bio*

Age 46
Tour 16 years
Badge 218
*Incident Details*

Cause Automobile crash
{"lat":"33.2551680","lon":"-97.5628240"}

*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Inspector General Forrest Mitchell
Texas Juvenile Justice Department - Office of Inspector General
11209 Metric Blvd Bldg H, Ste 
Braker H Complex
Austin, TX 78758

Phone: (186) 647-7835

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

